# Question About Tread Width Of Tires.



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

I have a question about the tread width of the Outback tires. This might have been covered in an old post but could not find anything on it.

I was thinking about going from a 205/75D14C to a 215/75D14C. The only difference in the two tires is 1/2 inch of more tread on the 215. Will this effect to handling of the Outback on the road. The load range on the 205 is 1760lbs and the load range on the 215 is 1870lbs. If the 215 don't effect the handling, I will go with the 215 and get more load range.

What do you think.

Leon


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

No problem Leon. As long as you have the clearance in the wheel wells (I don't know the RKS all that well, but I have plenty in my 28RSS), you won't feel a difference at all. I went from 205/75-14 LR-Cs to 225/75-15 LR-Ds (for the same reason you want, additional margin for weight capacity), and didn't notice a thing.

Chet.


----------

